# What should I think about this?



## Ely1234 (Jan 9, 2010)

I've posted an earlier thread about how my husband treats me. Before you respond please read it. So, the other night my husband stole my credit card, yet again, and I woke up around 2am and he was gone. I called the credit card agency and canceled my card, of course, he was at the bar, probably looking to score some drugs. So, I felt like, to get all my jewlrey back and all the money back that I would need to call the police. After he came home, I called the police, actually, I called my mother and she came over and called the police. I felt horrible for it. I knew he'd be really mad at me, and he was. So now he's leaving me. He says he is sick, which, he is, and that the only way he knows how to help is to leave and go camping. So he can figure things out. In the mean time, I'm left here without the money I needed for bills and to take care of our 10 month old daughter by myself. He's not telling me where he is going or when he will be back. He said things like he wasn't ready for all this; marriage and babies. If that was true, why did he marry me? He said he did to make me happy and that's also why he agreed to get pregnant with me... We were together for five years before we got married, living together for four, and we were married for two before we got pregnant. I guess he just expects me to stay here and wait for him to figure out his problems... What do you think?


----------



## introspective (Jan 13, 2010)

My husband also stole my credit card- three times- and used it for gambling, so I know how you feel. I am considering divorce for a few reasons, but it seems easier to give advice than take it, so here goes...You have to move on. You have a daughter to take care of, and she can't wait for daddy to grow up and decide to be a man. As usual, the woman gets stuck while the man gets to go "find himself." Fair? Absolutely not, but that's life. Take care of yourself and your daughter, and don't wait around for him. Waiting gives him the power to take as much time as he wants, and I promise that he will walk all over you if you give him that amount of control over you. Life is too short!


----------



## chargerfan1981 (Dec 8, 2009)

introspective said:


> My husband also stole my credit card- three times- and used it for gambling, so I know how you feel. I am considering divorce for a few reasons, but it seems easier to give advice than take it, so here goes...You have to move on. You have a daughter to take care of, and she can't wait for daddy to grow up and decide to be a man. As usual, the woman gets stuck while the man gets to go "find himself." Fair? Absolutely not, but that's life. Take care of yourself and your daughter, and don't wait around for him. Waiting gives him the power to take as much time as he wants, and I promise that he will walk all over you if you give him that amount of control over you. Life is too short!




I agree with your advice you are giving the OP. However, I do not agree with your statement .

( As usual, the woman gets stuck while the man gets to go "find himself."). 

I think that is a reflection of the situation you face yourself, and not a given in every case. As I know from personal experience that men get stuck while the woman needs to go "find herself".


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree with CF1981. No sex has a monopoly on walking out.


----------



## Ely1234 (Jan 9, 2010)

That's also what I was wondering. Is this considered walking out? Will I be able to use that to get full custody of our daughter? He says he's not walking out on us... that he will be back, but he is leaving me here to take care of our daughter by myself. This isn't fair, I feel so lonely and lost. What did I do to deserve this?


----------

